

Google now shows JS documentation snippets in SERPs... from w3schools - raquo
http://i.imgur.com/3QG0yji.png

======
aeykie
DuckDuckGo shows something similar but using the MDN instead.

------
spleeder
Fake.

~~~
raquo
If you don't see the same, it doesn't mean it's fake. Google routinely tests
new features on a small subset of users before gradually rolling them out to
everyone.

